# Smoking/Cooking for 50 plus friends saturday....



## alx

..............................................


----------



## beer-b-q

Looking Great ALX, Lily looks like she can't wait...


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks good. Too bad I dont still live out there or I would offer to help out.


----------



## gruelurks

Now that's what I call a party.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Looks great Alex.  Nice spread.  Going to be a heck of a feast...Keep the q-view coming, if you have time...


----------



## travcoman45

Looks good buddy, mighty fine eatin there!


----------



## tndawg

Dang man!!!! That's quite a spread...I wish I lived close so I could come get some pointers (and of course help in the taste testing!!!).


----------



## alx

Thanks everyone.


----------



## alx

Plenty of room for another hockey fan..........


----------



## old poi dog

Everything looks great. Have fun and thanks for posting the views. I'm looking forward to your progress.


----------



## fire it up

Nice Alex, great to do these kind of things for family, and some great pics you posted.
Heading to bed now but I can;t wait to see how well everything works out.
Have fun!


----------



## pineywoods

Looks like a great start!!!


----------



## napalm

That looks like an awesome party brewing right there. Everyone knows the food can make or break a reception and that ones got it sorted ;) 

Alex


----------



## bassman

That's some great looking butt, Alex!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## mballi3011

Man that gonna be a heck of a smoke but I know you can handle it. Good luck with everything and make sure there's plenty of Qview because I have one next month and I haven't cooked for more then 30 at one time. I'll be keeping a close eye on this one alex.


----------



## shooterrick

Looks like ya got it handled my friend.  Love the ship!


----------



## alx

..............................................


----------



## ronp

Looks like fun and a great job all the way around man.


----------



## gruelurks

I think it's a 10 hour drive for me to MD.


----------



## napalm

Then get driving! that looks like the place to be when It all kicks off ;)


----------



## gruelurks

I already have a 20 minute drive to make tomorrow when my measly Q is ready. :-)


----------



## alx

f you lived closer-more the merrier...I made it too grand rapids-near one of the lakes in 9 hours once....


----------



## alx

..................................................  ......


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Well done. You pulled that one off.  You should cater for a living.  Everything looks awesome.


----------



## chefrob

looks like a fine night.....ain't it grand to be able to do things like that for people you care about, nice job alex!


----------



## alx

THANKS STEVE.Nice to do something a little different round here.Sister did organizing most of work.


----------



## alx

Preciate that CHEF-ROB.............


----------



## pineywoods

Outstanding job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It all looks awesome quite a spread and I like the old ships too


----------



## davenh

Really great job Alex! Your brother must have been thrilled with it all. You got some talent man...both cooking and in planning


----------



## irishteabear

Great job on everything.  I'm glad it turned out well.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Great looking spread Alex!! I agree with some of the other posts ..... that's a professional job in every respect. And I also agree that it's a great feeling to be able to do something like that for others ... especially your brother. I'm sure everyone there had a great time and had plenty of fine eats.


----------



## alx

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chefrob

where are the left overs......now that's a breakfast of champions!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly

Very nice job Alex. I thought I was the only one around with 5 chafing dishes. All the food looks great. We are doing our 5th rehersal dinner for family and friends in our back yard in two weeks. Most have been for 50 so I understand the effort you put in for this and how great it turned out.


----------



## alx

Headed over to sisters shortly....Probably will not be cooking for few days.....Sister hid some for us.....


----------



## alx

Thanks.Good luck.


----------



## fire it up

That all looked Amazing Alex, I would give you a standing ovation but I would look odd clapping at the computer.
You really did a great job, glad everything worked out.
I noticed you served brisket sliced and pulled, great idea.  Wouldn't have thought about doing that.


----------



## alx

Thanks JIM....


----------



## alx

Couldnt resist.Tonites dinner.....


----------



## napalm

Really does look amazing mate, I bet everyone was really very impressed, you should be very proud - I know I would be!


----------



## gruelurks

Nicely done, those are some lucky guests.


----------

